# a gbatemp iphone app



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

well my usally on my dads phone and on the temp so i said why not get a tailor made iphone app? or a mobile webpage for better access from mobile.

just a sugestion

also this just in rockstar wants it aswell


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I would love to have one.  But we need a mobile GBAtemp site first.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

http://mobile.gbatemp.net/

http://wumga.com/


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> http://mobile.gbatemp.net/
> 
> http://wumga.com/



i ment like a nice looking site talior made for the iphone/ipod touch


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

It would make a lot more sense in this context to have a mobile site that was designed for the DS/DSi browser.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

pfftt!! the ds browser is slow and clunky


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

And iCrap is closed development only. A decent mobile page that would work well on the DSi browser (nothing works well on the DS one) would work well on pretty much any mobile device that can display web pages. That would make far more sense that trying to get Apple's permission to make an iApp and then having it only work on their products.

Also, wasn't rockstar banned?


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah, but he sent me a e-mail


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 31, 2010)

Mobile gbatemp >>>>>> iPoo gbatemp app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So yeah I'd rather get a mobile gbatemp before an app on the iPoo.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> yeah, but he sent me a e-mail


Lol why would Rockstar want to come to GBAtemp on his iPhone when he is banned?  Anyways making a web page for the DSi Browser is more reasonable since this forum isn't dedicated to the iPod Touch/iPhone.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

fine!!! a cell phone iphone webpage that looks decent


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

And all the iPod Touch haters just shut up.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> And all the iPod Touch haters just shut up.


This, even though I'm one of the Apple haters. We don't need another thread about it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> And all the iPod Touch haters just shut up.


iPad sucks!!!...you said touch haters...all though they're pretty much the same thing. Burn!!!!.


But seriously I would love a tailor made mobile site. It would make those boring moments alot quicker with gbatemp in my pocket. lol But someone would have to make it, and I doubt someone is gonna want to.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> But seriously I would love a tailor made mobile site. It would make those boring moments alot quicker with gbatemp in my pocket. lol But someone would have to make it, and I doubt someone is gonna want to.


Wumga is good, but looks bad.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plus you can't post or do anything,just see what was posted in the news forum,if you want to post,you have to wait for an hour and a minute before the hour your DS crashes so...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it just sucks. Bring back GBAtemp Mobile!


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 31, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you could use it! All I got is a Nokia XM 5310. I don't think it has a web browser and even if it did I'm not paying for it.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Wumga is good, but looks bad.


It was designed to work on the original DS browser, and nothing really works on that POS. That's why Wumga is such a technical tour de force.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wait GBAtemp had a mobile site?  As I remember since I joined whenever I tried to go to mobile.gbatemp.net you got the GBAtemp Mobile is currently under maintenance thing.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

well my usally on my dads phone and on the temp so i said why not get a tailor made iphone app? or a mobile webpage for better access from mobile.

just a sugestion

also this just in rockstar wants it aswell


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wait GBAtemp had a mobile site?  As I remember since I joined whenever I tried to go to mobile.gbatemp.net you got the GBAtemp Mobile is currently under maintenance thing.


It's been down for a very long time.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea never really got going

Off-topic: wtf rockstar is banned? why?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was suspended. He used a dupe account. He was banned.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Rockstar, but bad judgment on his part.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love how fast we can get off topic in Gbatemp...  I posted today a lot.

EDIT:  By the way guys can anyone make me an Avatar?  I am tired of stealing avatars from other members or getting random ones from Google Images.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I love how fast we can get off topic in Gbatemp...  I posted today a lot.
> 
> EDIT:  By the way guys can anyone make me an Avatar?  I am tired of stealing avatars from other members or getting random ones from Google Images.


This isn't the thread for that.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

Mods, please close this thred its gotten me know where to much spam...


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 31, 2010)

I won't miss Rockstar. I still see him on dsdatabase so heh.

We get off topic a bit quickly.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I won't miss Rockstar. I still see him on dsdatabase so heh.
> 
> We get off topic a bit quickly.



lol i noticed


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you go on Dsdatabase anymore.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

i do, just dont really post that often. i see no point when i can use the temp


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ehh Gbatemp got so much worst than how it used to be before.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

well.. i dont use ds database..... just dont post much


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> well.. i dont use ds database..... just dont post much



Still working on your English right?


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quiet you!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 31, 2010)

lol someone should just get the Safari app replace icon with GBAtemp logo, make homepage gbatemp.net 

DONE


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> lol someone should just get the Safari app replace icon with GBAtemp logo, make homepage gbatemp.net
> 
> DONE


Why didn't we think of that?


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. What wrong with using Safari?


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He lurks as a guest.
Also, point in this thread?


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

gbatemp in safarie dosnt look good! its to big


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

well my usally on my dads phone and on the temp so i said why not get a tailor made iphone app? or a mobile webpage for better access from mobile.

just a sugestion

also this just in rockstar wants it aswell


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 31, 2010)

We could just implement a skin made for said devices.
There are other free versions out there, but I thought I'd just point to one of the most used ones.

*EDIT:* Doesn't 3.0 of IPB have native support for the iPhone anyway? What version are we on? D:


----------



## House Spider (Jan 31, 2010)

Make a site, so the DS users can also make use of it. Makes more sense.


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Make a site, so the DS users can also make use of it. Makes more sense.



Are you willing to pay/make it?


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 1, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about N64Temp, but I'm surely willing. o_o


----------



## dice (Feb 1, 2010)

I think fixing a mobile version of the site would be a good idea but alas it isn't something that I'm capable of doing.





			
				jakob95 said:
			
		

> Ehh Gbatemp got so much worst than how it used to be before.



And you've contributed towards it being so.


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Who's going to make the app?
They'll only make it if they are interested.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 1, 2010)

GBAtemp actually should make an APP for the iTouch and charge it $1.99. Some quick money for Gbatemp.


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp actually should make an APP for the iTouch and charge it $1.99. Some quick money for Gbatemp.



this is GBAtemp! Most people would pirate it with thier jailbroken itouchs.


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp actually should make an APP for the iTouch and charge it $1.99. Some quick money for Gbatemp.



You know nothing of GBAtemp.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp actually should make an APP for the iTouch and charge it $1.99. Some quick money for Gbatemp.
> To Quote Dice...
> QUOTEAre you shitting me?


----------



## House Spider (Feb 1, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was another site where a member made them a mobile site (I forget which) and he got access to the passwords. I think the staff should make it.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 1, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> And all the iPod Touch haters just shut up.



+1 on that!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously not with the same access to passwords...


----------



## House Spider (Feb 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but we can trust the staff. Right?


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 1, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never give a password to any staffs here.  Even the admins.


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Never give a password to any staffs here.  Even the admins.



No shit, Sherlock


----------



## iFish (Feb 2, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I think fixing a mobile version of the site would be a good idea but alas it isn't something that I'm capable of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooo burn


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 2, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Ehh Gbatemp got so much worst than how it used to be before.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(jakob95 @ Feb 1 2010, 03:57 PM) GBAtemp actually should make an APP for the iTouch and charge it $1.99. Some quick money for Gbatemp.



You should really stfu.

and let us recall how you used to spam my inbox with all this free stuff. 

and you complain that GBAtemp is not what it used to be like before? 

well you have some sense in that, but you know what if you don't like it then why not just piss off?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2010)

This threads getting a bit stupid and flamey now. I have browsed and posted on the site just fine on my ipod touch with no need for an app before. Its a waste of time making one as far as Im concerned.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> This threads getting a bit stupid and flamey now. I have browsed and posted on the site just fine on my ipod touch with no need for an app before. Its a waste of time making one as far as Im concerned.



+1 /Hatsu

I've never used an iPhone but its just fine for me to browse and post on my phone with Opera Mini :yayphone:


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

well my usally on my dads phone and on the temp so i said why not get a tailor made iphone app? or a mobile webpage for better access from mobile.

just a sugestion

also this just in rockstar wants it aswell


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Had Toni been around this would have been closed due to it not going anywhere and getting flamey so on behalf of Toni...


----------

